# Burning Sky Question for Everyone



## Rugult (Apr 2, 2008)

So I'm curious...

Where is everyone in the campaign so far?

My group has just entered the Temple in Adventure 7.  I am interested to see how progress is going amongst the other groups out there.  Just post a quick reply, and we'll see how the Global Burning Sky campaign progresses


----------



## amethal (Apr 2, 2008)

My group has just been refused entry to the Monastery of the Two Winds until they solve the mystery calm that is affecting the village.


----------



## Rugult (Apr 2, 2008)

amethal said:
			
		

> My group has just been refused entry to the Monastery of the Two Winds until they solve the mystery calm that is affecting the village.




Do you anticipate the party will fight the Ragesians off first, or will they instead head off to the Valley?  When I went through that my Players decided to hit the Valley first, which turned out to be one of the most epic fights of the campaign thus far!


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Apr 3, 2008)

My group just fled Bresk and accepted the mission from Lord Gallo to check on the northen outposts... so we are a bit behind the 'global' game.

But we are also limited to a monthly 4 hour session... so three months per module isn't too bad!


I am looking forward to the Monestary, as I have no idea how my group will react!


----------



## Selganor (Apr 3, 2008)

Although we already finished adventure 4, we won't start with adventure 5 before may, as one of our players is away till then.


----------



## Rugult (Apr 3, 2008)

It seems most people are around 4/5 right now.  The only reason I think my group has managed to get a bit farther is because of a few all nighter sessions we pulled.  Infact I remember doing one of those sessions for Adventure 3 as everyone seemed to love the 'politic-ing' that went on.

I really hope to see some replies on how the Valley in adventure 5 goes.  My group had a very epic battle there, probably one of the most epic fights of the campaign thus far!


----------



## amethal (Apr 4, 2008)

Rugult said:
			
		

> Do you anticipate the party will fight the Ragesians off first, or will they instead head off to the Valley?  When I went through that my Players decided to hit the Valley first, which turned out to be one of the most epic fights of the campaign thus far!



No idea!

The players are completely in the dark at the moment, but will probably soon be meeting Balance again and hopefully figure out what their options are.

They seem to be having something of a soft spot for the Ragesians at the moment, which is unusual since at leat 60% of the PCs are heartless thugs. Maybe it was the description I gave them of the hell hounds curled up around the fire and snoozing like big cuddly dogs.


----------



## Shawn Carman (Apr 7, 2008)

Rugult said:
			
		

> Do you anticipate the party will fight the Ragesians off first, or will they instead head off to the Valley?  When I went through that my Players decided to hit the Valley first, which turned out to be one of the most epic fights of the campaign thus far!




My group is back on track after something of a lengthy hiatus playing other games.  We played through this exact part last night.  They came down from the monastery intent on "handling" the Ragesian problem straight away.  They met with Balance, she warned them about the valley and explained how she was weakened because of all the hostile soldiers she was calming.  This only encouraged them to take out the garrisson.

So, being somewhat, uh... "morally ambiguous," they set pitch around the garrison while the apathetic soldiers watched.  Then they took the high ground, set the pitch on fire with burning arrows, used the same tactic to set all the tents and watchtowers on fire, and then used spells and archery fire to kill anything moving inside the "killbox."

It was... pretty awful.


----------



## Rugult (Apr 8, 2008)

I try not to do one word replies but....

o_o
Wow....

(Did they at least ask for XP from all the people they killed?  That would cement them as a true DnD party!)


----------



## Shawn Carman (Apr 9, 2008)

Rugult said:
			
		

> I try not to do one word replies but....
> 
> o_o
> Wow....
> ...




One of them had this to say at the time:

"We are going to Xp outside of town.  Literally."


----------



## takasi (Apr 15, 2008)

Our group will hopefully finish #4 this week.


----------



## crow81 (Apr 16, 2008)

My party just reached the valley after stopping the army in town being the bastard that I am after the general surrendered he only gave them one of his items the armor as a sign of good faith. The rest of his stuff he took with him along with his army.

They basically had the choice stop the fighting and save the town or get stuff

Our Commander Heritage (NPC turned PC attached by King Gallo to keep an eye on Dassen's interests) would not let the party kill a surrendering general


----------



## Rugult (Apr 16, 2008)

Ah the General fight...

My memory of the General fight consists of Tentacles.  Many, many, black tentacles...


----------

